# Global Billing in ASC



## dlewis72 (Jul 22, 2008)

Please help,

Our physician owns the equipment at an ASC and wants to do global billing is this possible? The ASC is billing for the supplies.  

We are billing for prostate seed implants.  Does anyone know how to bill for the C2638 in this setting globally for the physician?  

Also, should we bill on a HCFA 1500 or UB92 form?

Any help would be appreciated greatly.


dlewis72


----------



## mbort (Jul 22, 2008)

Does your physician receive any monies for the equipment that he owns from the ASC? In other words, does the ASC pay him for the rental of or the like?  Is the ASC currently billing out for the -TC of that equipment for other providers that use it?

What codes are you currently billing for the seed implants (all codes--55875, 76965, 77778, etc)

If you are billing for a physician then you should be using the CMS 1500.
UB 92's are for facility billing.


----------



## dlewis72 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Global billing ASC*

Our physician owns the equipment and the ASC will not use the equipment for any other provider.  We receive no money from the ASC.  The ASC is only charging for surgical suite time for the procedure, a flat fee.  

We will be using 77778, 76965, 77263, 77332, 77328 or 77295 post plan, 77300, 77470, 76873 volume study.  

But I was wondering if we could bill for the suplly of the seeds C2638? I know they are reimburseable to a hospital or ASC, but what about the physician billing globally as we will?

Thanks for your help previously,

dlewis72


----------



## mbort (Jul 23, 2008)

hmm tough one because "equipment" is considered part of the global reimbursement for ASC's.  The ASC, in my opinion, should be giving him a portion of the reimbursement they are receiving.  Perhaps he should enter into a contract for reimbursement??  

On the seeds, again, I would "think" that you should be able to submit the
C2638 to the carrier.  

Sorry I know this isnt much help


----------



## dlewis72 (Jul 23, 2008)

*global billing ASC*

Mbort,

When you say reimbursement what do you mean exactly.  From what I understand the ASC will only be billing for things like needles, catheters, surgical supplies, etc..  No CPT codes.   

We own the afterloading brachytherapy machine and also the ultrasound guidance machine.  So the ASC will not bill anything other than supplies.  We have not currently done a procedure at this ASC yet, but we will starting in August.  

I appreciate your help and you have been very helpful. If you have any other suggestions I would appreciate it.



dlewis72


----------



## mbort (Jul 23, 2008)

that would be most unusual.  ASC's "typically" charge a facility fee (which is done via CPT code)  which includes all of those supplies, equipment, OR, PREOP, post op etc. I'll send you my contact info via private message.


----------

